# Aire at Wissant.



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have read somewhere about a newly built aire near Wissant. I have searched the forum but cannot find it. Does anyone have information about it please.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

This may help:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-101011-wissant.html


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Stayed there 2 weeks ago, flat, plenty of space, you can empty grey water only. We couldn't find drinking water. There were quite a few vans there and it appeared to be free. Good stroll down to the beach and its handy for Calais. We spent the night before an early morning crossing on the tunnel. Easy to find on the main rd with signs.

Peter


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

1.6699/50.8867 will get you there.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a picture of the Aire before alteration - anyone have a picture of the developed Aire?


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

One pic of developed Wissant Aire as requested.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Had a quick look at the refurbished site as I passed by yesterday.
The local authorities have certainly spent a good deal of money transforming the field into a decent stopover and they are to be congratulated especially as it appears to be free to park there.
No water or hook up but a vast improvement on what had been a sloping muddy field.
Well done to Wissant.


----------

